# How to Read Piano Sheet Music - Video Tutorial



## jokeyz

Hello,

I have created a video tutorial to help learners read piano sheet music.

You can find it here on youtube:

How to Read Piano Sheet Music - Video Tutorial

This first part is about the names of the notes, how to find them on the keyboard, and how to memorize them with two little tunes (one for the teble clef, one for the bass clef).

Part two about rhythm, key signatures and musical symbols is comming soon.

Good luck with it!


----------

